# Anmeldung



## Kay (24. Apr. 2010)

Hallo 

Ich bin neu und habe mich gestern angemeldet,aber bekomme keine E-Mail zum Aktivieren.

Wer kann mir helfen ich bedanke mich schon mal.:cu


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anmeldung*

Hallo "MAMBA",

ich schätze mal das liegt daran, das du deine Mailadresse mit "www.mambo...." angegeben hast. Schick uns per Kontaktformular eine Nachricht mit:

- Username
- Mailadresse
- Anliegen (Also, das du ne Freischaltung auf die richtige, neue Mailadresse haben möchtest.)

Dann kann dir geholfen werden.


----------



## Kay (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anmeldung*

Hallo 
Ich weiß nicht was an der E-Mail falsch ist???????
Username ?????
wenn was falsch ist bitte ich das alles gelöscht wird, und ich mache alles neu.

Bitte um antwort DANKE  

Gruß


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anmeldung*

Hallo MAMBA.

Eine E-Mailadresse fängt in der Regel nicht mit* www.* an. Vermutlich liegt da der Grund, warum die Mail nicht bei Dir an kam...
Bitte schick mir in diesem Fall die korrekte Mailadresse per Kontaktformular oder PN, damit ich Dir eine neue Freischaltungsmail zuschicken kann.


----------

